# 'Planet Earth' on Top of World



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

The documentary 'Planet Earth' has passed 'The Departed' in overall high-def DVD
sales. The BBC documentary that aired on Discovery HD Theater, has become the
top moneymaker in the high-def DVD category.

An article in The Hollywood Reporter reports that the nature series has passed
Scorsese's The Departed, the previous sales leader in the high-def DVD category.

_"The consumer response to 'Planet Earth: The Complete Series' on both high-def
formats has been absolutely incredible, and we are truly proud to be a part of it,"
Warner Home Video president Ron Sanders said. "This landmark series was made
for high definition, and 'Planet Earth' will be an iconic staple in our natural-history
documentary library for a very long time."_

Planet Earth: The Complete Series, which is available on both Blu-ray and HD DVD
for about $70 per copy, has pulled in $3.2 million in sales since its release on April 24,
according to Warner Home Video. The Hollywood Reporter estimates that comes to
the sale of 42,000 units.

The Departed has sold more than 100,000 units, but at $25 per, that comes to about
$2.8 million in high-def DVD sales.

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/hr/content_display/news/e3ic26ecb1cf2ac2ac67309e31d17422f31


----------



## jaycrow (Aug 7, 2007)

Does anyone know if/when Discovery HD Theater will rebroadcast "Planet Earth"
? I just got my HD service and I missed out on the initial broadcasts, and I'm not ready to shell out the bucks for a HD DVD or Blu Ray player.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

jaycrow said:


> Does anyone know if/when Discovery HD Theater will rebroadcast "Planet Earth"
> ? I just got my HD service and I missed out on the initial broadcasts, and I'm not ready to shell out the bucks for a HD DVD or Blu Ray player.


The did reruns of the series in the past month. They may be rebroadcasting it again in August. You can go to http://dhd.discovery.com/tv-schedules/series.html?paid=66.12861.24384.4032.x and request an email reminder for when the series will be shown.

Of course, if you have an HD DVD or Blu-ray Disc player, you can buy the series at Amazon for $66.95 and see it in all its glory, better than on Discovery HD Theater.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

I bought the Blu-Ray version not too long ago. The original BBC version with Sir David Attenborough narrating. (Hated the Discovery series with Sigourney Weaver....her voice irritates me for some reason..). I agree its even more stunning than on Discovery Theatre HD.


----------

